# Introduction



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Hi there,

I've just joined up and have done a fair bit of browsing I thought it was time I introduced myself.
Well, as the name suggests I'm Simon and am planning to retire to Angeles (we already have a house there). My partner is originally from Tarlac but has lived here in the UK for the last 7 years and is now a UK citizen, together we have a 2 year old daughter Charleigh.
The plan is to sell up here and to move to Angeles before Charleigh starts school, but before we do I want my partner to get her dual citizenship so we can buy a bit more land and maybe another house. The idea being that the second house will be rented out to supplement our income from my savings, being 48 I won't get a pension for a few years yet.
I'm sure I'll have lots of questions regarding where to buy a car etc, and hopefully I'll be able to give back as much help as I take from here 
That's all for now, nice to meet you all.

Simon


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome(mabuhay)


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Welcome BoB here ex UK Southampton been here since 2011 married the little woman in 2002
now both retired here in Los Banos.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Simon and welcome to the forum,

Just dig in and catch up on as many posts as you can handle. Sounds like you have a good plan and hope the extra house will bring enough in extra income.

Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for the welcomes 

With regard to the extra house and income, I'm hoping that a budget of 100,000 a month will be enough to have a fairly modest standard of living for the 3 of us. The only thing I can't budget for at the moment is schooling as for some reason they don't check and respond to emails.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Well surprisingly, within 2 hours of posting about tuition fees I got an email from the school.
If it's of interest to anyone the breakdown is as follows (2yr old toddler):-
83,000php fees (50% discount if paid now)
25,000php other fees, books etc
$500 USD pa foreigner fee

I think I'll have to apply for my daughters dual citizenship before we leave.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Schools in my area of subic(private international)run about 1000 usd a month.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

lefties43332 said:


> Schools in my area of subic(private international)run about 1000 usd a month.


Thanks for that, this is a private international school. By comparison the fees I've been quoted are a bargain, but there again this is for a toddler of 2 years of age.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Theres also montessori schools


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

SimonAngeles said:


> Well surprisingly, within 2 hours of posting about tuition fees I got an email from the school.
> If it's of interest to anyone the breakdown is as follows (2yr old toddler):-
> 83,000php fees (50% discount if paid now)
> 25,000php other fees, books etc
> ...


Seems high to me. My wife's 2 grandchildren are being sent to private Christian school for 30,000 p per year per child in Cavite. That includes books and all fees. They bring their lunches.

Maybe you could save a few dollars when she is young then move into the international school when she is ready for a more structured learning environment.

As an aside my budget for the up keep of the home is 1000 usd per month when i am away but more when I am home... More food from S&R as well as higher electric bill because I use the AC much more than the rest of the crew... House & car are paid for so no monthly bills like that. Rambling now...sorry I tend to do that.

Mike


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Post Reply


lefties43332

Your message...

Your message...
Sounds like a shakedown,i would look elsewhere.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

SimonAngeles said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've just joined up and have done a fair bit of browsing I thought it was time I introduced myself.
> Well, as the name suggests I'm Simon and am planning to retire to Angeles (we already have a house there). My partner is originally from Tarlac but has lived here in the UK for the last 7 years and is now a UK citizen, together we have a 2 year old daughter Charleigh.
> ...


Welcome to the forum. Hope you gather as much info as possible there are a lot of great post to help you plan your move.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Simon. I'm also called Simon and come from England. I work just outside Angeles City for an accounting company. I stay in Angeles during the week and commute back to Pangasinan at the weekend, where I have my wife, stepdaughter and newborn baby girl.

My wife and I have discussed moving to Angeles. There's a lot of benefits in terms of schools and also more in the way of shops and restaurants and stuff, although I think for now we'll stay here as we have a house here and I like to do gardening at the weekends.

Anyway as I work for a Filipino company I know a lot of locals, professionals, so if you have any questions about schools or need a good lawyer or anything just let me know. If you want to go for a beer when you arrive that would be cool too as I don't know many expats here.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Seems high to me. My wife's 2 grandchildren are being sent to private Christian school for 30,000 p per year per child in Cavite. That includes books and all fees. They bring their lunches.
> 
> Maybe you could save a few dollars when she is young then move into the international school when she is ready for a more structured learning environment.
> 
> ...


How many hours a day are you going to have your 2 year old in school for? Usually at that age it would only be a couple of hours a day unless you need full time day care because you are working, etc.

If it is full time toddler care, that might be an ok price at a really nice international school. Seems odd, 50% discount for paying now. Our school offers 5% discount for paying up front. Be wary!

Brent Int'l here in Subic is much higher but they don't have pre-school, I think. My 7th grader is at at an "ok" private school, and tuition + books is almost 50,000 this year. I have a 2 year old too and maybe after she turns 3 I will have her in pre-school for a few hours a day 3 X a week.


----------

